# Horror in Popular Culture and Fairground Art



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

I was surfing the web and ran across a site with several interesting galleries and articles about the history of ghost and horror sideshows in fairgrounds and carnivals. Some of the artwork is just incredible:

http://www.nfa.dept.shef.ac.uk/history/art/painting5.html

http://www.nfa.dept.shef.ac.uk/history/miscellaneous_articles/article15.html

http://www.nfa.dept.shef.ac.uk/history/galleries/gall23.html

From a different site, but related:

http://frankensteinia.blogspot.com/2010/08/she-is-real-she-is-alive-frankenstein.html

-Fetch-


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 4, 2010)

These are really neat, I love carnival haunted houses. We went to one in Vienna and it was one of the most scary expiriences of my life. Thanks for this history about them!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I agree - great sites. I also love carnivals/sideshows, etc. and these are wonderful resources. Thanks for posting.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I CAN'T THANK YOU ENOUGH! I LOVE this type of artwork! The fair near me always has this lame dark ride with such amazing artwork the style is just amazing! Thank you I'm gonna be up late drawing tonight!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Nice find! I love those old dark rides!


----------

